# A petition...



## hammymchamham (Apr 18, 2002)

to have hammymchamham removed.


----------



## Ilen (Apr 18, 2002)

Sure, Sign me up


----------



## Caliban (Apr 18, 2002)

I'm for it.


----------



## Darklone (Apr 18, 2002)

*Erase, destroy, annihilate!*

Whatever, whoever. Go for it.


----------



## durath (Apr 18, 2002)

Sure, sounds good.


----------



## Andor of the Blade (Apr 18, 2002)

I agree. Get rid of him.


----------



## Ashtal (Apr 18, 2002)

This does not belong here.

*moved to Meta from Rules Forum*


----------



## jontherev (Apr 18, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *This does not belong here.
> 
> *moved to Meta from Rules Forum* *




I dunno, I think it should be a rule that no one can use hammymchamham as a pc name, nor use that as a user name on any message board.

Seriously, if you want to leave, I'm all for it.  I will support you 100%.

So, what's your new user name going to be?


----------



## Mark (Apr 18, 2002)

hammymchamham said:
			
		

> *to have hammymchamham removed. *




Is _he_ still here?


----------

